# filtering for bettas



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i have a divided 5.5 gal with two bettas and a snail. since dividing the tank i had to more the filter to the middle and it is producing too much current. its breaking up the bettas bubble nest and they dont even swim around as much. i have done serval things to slow the current with little success. i am thinking about buying another filter. and i want some input on choices please.
first off i seen a small filter that i liked, heres the link
http://www.petco.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=79936&cm_ven=tag&cm_cat=82&cm_pla=79936&cm_ite=79936
this may be too small. what do you think. i know bettas dont need much filteration.
http://www.petguys.com/pet-guys/-097612023040.html
theres also this one thats is adjustable. but i wonder if its still too strong on the lowest setting.
i am still looking and reading right now. id love to hear any ideas.
i am thinking of getting a filter just like the one i have now but one for 2 -5 gallons rather than 5 - 15 gallons, preferable adjustable


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

There are filters that are used under the gravel you might wont to try that type


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

What kind do you have now? What kind of things did you do to slow it down? You could easily use the filter in the first pic, just get one for each side. I have used them before on 2.5 gallon tanks and they work okay. The only draw back is that you cannot remove the carbon. If you ever have to use meds, you will have to remove all the filter media.

In my 5.5 gallon I use one of those Whisper In Tank filters. They are round shaped and used the same filter media as the Whisper 5-15 HOB. YOu may look into one of those. They have them at Walmart and they run about $10.


----------

